
Hospital on Airship May Sweep Patients Above Clouds in Quest of Sunlight (1930) - protomyth
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/hospital-on-airship-may-sweep-patients-above-clouds-in-quest-of-more-sunlight/
======
sandworm101
>> In the days before antibiotics, the only treatment for tuberculosis was
sunlight, clean air, and good food. What better place than an airship?

I'm not sure that people with lung infections would appreciate the reduced 02
associated with high altitude. Perhaps the substantial advantage would have
been that, given these things floated on bags of hydrogen, this would have
been the only non-smoking medical ward circa 1930.

~~~
reustle
Just because they're in an airship doesn't mean they have to have reduced 02
right? Can't you just pump more into the ship? They're only up there for the
sunlight

~~~
sandworm101
Pressurization would add significant weight. Metal and glass but also the mass
of the air. And there would need to be some heavy equipment. Modern planes get
cabin air from their jet engines. An airship of the 1930s would probably need
dedicated systems --> more weight.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.airships.net/blog/tuberculosis-hospital-
airship](http://www.airships.net/blog/tuberculosis-hospital-airship) to what
appears to be (a copy of) the original source.

